# Matching process question



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long the matching process takes, ie. how long it takes from being shown the profile of a little one to when introductions start? Or does it vary and totally depend on the age and circumstances of the child? I know introductions can be around 2 weeks but its the time before that which I would like to know. Just a rough idea. 
Thanks, Ally


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Ally, 


We heard about our little man towards the end of October, we were then linked to him at the end of November and matched in January, we then met him a week after matching.  There are various ways the process can start, some are linked prior to seeing the profile, but from what I have heard its around 3 months.


Hope this helps,


Maccer xxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Wally, didn't want to read and run. we were approved on the 19th July 2012 linked on 19th November 2012 matched February7th 2013 Appreciation day February 25th 2013 and would of started intros today but has been delayed for a week as DH has the flu.  Intros is about 10-12 days long, but this will depend on how the child gets on with you as new parents and the age. Younger babies intros are not as long but our lo is 2 yrs old.
That is just my example some people wait a long time and some only wait about a month or less after panel.
I also think it depends where you live and the amount of children your LA has on their books.

Hope this helps.
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Maccer and Skyblu...very helpful...hahahaha... it seems there is some new jargon i need to look into, ie. linking and appreciation day? 

I'm finding it so hard to explain to my boss as i was trying to explain the process to her and we both got confused over the matching process and all the different terminology... i guess she just wants to know roughly when i'll go on adoption leave. she said that i could have any appointment/meetings from main panel until introductions as 'reasonable time off' (same as maternity hospital scans etc) but i have no idea how many this will be? she also said i would have to start my adoption leave from introductions, which sounded fair? 

I'll ask our sw next week (our last hs session) to explain it a bit more to me. i so want it to be this year but am not holding my breath. we were told that our LA have lots of children waiting so won't wait long but i'll believe that when i see it, as we've already had delays. i won't bore you with the details. my blog (lin below) says it all.

Thanks xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Ally

Only just seen your message on here. Was chatting to someone adopting in our local area this morning, They were shown a profile the week after they went to panel, have now met LOs social worker and foster carer and if all goes to plan they will go to matching panel at approx 3 months after initially seeing profile and hopefully start introductions the following week. Pretty exciting (esp as I know you and I are with the same agency as them!!)

Krissi xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

From 1st receiving our sons profile to him coming home was 6 months, we did have christmas in between though so that put things back as he was older we knew they would not move him prior to Christmas.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi ally we found out about bubba on 11 Oct 2010 we met bubba sw week after that the following week fc we then had placement meeting which was a couple of hrs matching panel should have been 22nov but delayed as panel manager unwell actually happen 30 Nov met bubba 8 Dec came home 13. I know this was a quick process as we should have have been linked with her in July but sadly fil died so things went on hold until Oct but sw and fc agreed to hold until we had mourning period and then it was all go.
My adoption leave started 13 Dec had annual leave during intros x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I started my adoption leave from intros yes. We were linked with dd 29th October, went to matching panel on 12th Decemeber and started intros on 3rd Jan - would have been a couple of weeks earlier had it not been Christmas time. So just about 2 months from getting CPR to meeting her.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We read LO's profile June'12, shortlisted July'12, interviewed Aug'12, Panel & Intros Oct'12 so 4 months for us.
In terms of time off, we got our SW to visit on evenings generally to reduce the impact on work but some aren't moveable -these include:
1.Shortlisting interview (with child's SW)
2.meeting foster carer
3.meeting medical advisor
4.panel day
Intros usually take place once the matching certificate is produced 7-10 days after panel and last 5-21 days depending on the age, personality, distance of child etc. Usually the younger they are then the shorter the intros.
We gave an approximate date for starting adoption leave to our bosses once we'd had a planning meeting with the FC, child's SW and our SW. This took place about a month before panel.


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much... So it looks like an average of around 3 months. Really hope our dreams come true this year. Don't think I can face another Xmas playing Santa for the dog.... Hahaha ;-)


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Ours was fairly quick we were linked in October, matching panel November then we met him 10 days later as they wanted him home & settled before Christmas xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I so get what you mean about Christmas Ally nightmare isn't it x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

For us it was/is:

Saw profile 2nd Nov
Met sw's 17th Jan
Linked 5th Feb (signature date is wrong!)
Life appreciation day 14th Feb
Matching panel 16th April
Intos start 25th April
Placement day 3rd May

For us its taken a while  

They were 4 mths and 19mths when we found them, they will be 10mths and 25mths when they come home, it took time because it was a competitive match.

Xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

We saw profiles on 1st Feb and have matching panel at the end of this month. We're expecting them to move in before the end of April. So 3 months is about right for us too.


----------

